# ALPINA STARTIMER PILOT MANUFACTURE CALIBER AL-710



## djordjepejakovic82 (Jun 5, 2014)

I`m thinking about buying this watch but I don`t know anything about this caliber AL-71O. Is this a good, long lasting, caliber that can be easily serviced and repaired? Please help me I`m ignorant about mechanical movements and I really need your help. Seller is asking 800 euros for the watch but I think I can lower the price a little bit more maybe to 600 or 700 euros. Please help me this is not a small amount of money for me I depend on you to give me a good advice!!!!!!!!!




 This is the link where you can se the watch itself


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

The AL-710 (and essentially identical FC-710) are in-house movements developed and manufactured only by Frederique Constant/Alpina. It's a good movement, but since it's in-house you may have difficulty getting it serviced by a local watchmaker since parts are not widely available as they would be for ETA or Sellita movements which are far more common. If you need service, you may have to take it to an authorized dealer or send it to Alpina.

By the way, this is true for many watches with in-house movements. But don't let that dissuade you - it's a very good watch, and most Swiss in-house caliber watches cost much, much more.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

A most excellent choice, but it does wear large for a 44mm.


----------



## TimeThief (Dec 31, 2014)

Received mine today. Query from a novice: Is it possible to "overwind" or is there a "release" mechanism which prevents damage? Is there any indication once it is fully wound? Thx!


----------



## KAW (Jul 15, 2012)

The watch winds itself when on your wrist by using the movement of your arm to turn the rotor. Alternatively, if the movement is out of power then 10-12 turns of the crown should be enough to get it started with a healthy power reserve. So no, you can't overwind it any more than you can over wear it. 

There's no power reserve indicator on this watch but you should find that a day's wear is more than enough to keep it running.


----------



## TimeThief (Dec 31, 2014)

First day wearing mine...I like it. I like it a lot. Looks good. Feels good. A keeper.


----------



## ericys (Oct 17, 2014)

Do share a nice picture of your timepiece


----------



## TimeThief (Dec 31, 2014)




----------

